# Mitteilung TLAV für Motor- Bootsbesitzer auf der Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2011)

*Mitteilung für Motor- Bootsbesitzer auf der Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre
Letzter Termin für Beantragung einer Betriebserlaubnis für Wasserfahrzeuge bis 3,68 KW (5 PS) 31. August 2011.​*
Gem. § 9 der Verordnungen des Landratsamtes Saale-Orla-Kreis vom 01. März 2011
für die Nutzung der Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre besteht nur noch bis 31.08. 2011 die Möglichkeit, eine gebührenpflichtige Betriebserlaubnis für Wasserfahrzeuge bis 3,68 KW (5 PS) beim Landratsamt zu beantragen. 
In § 9 der VO heißt es:

§ 9 Übergangsvorschriften für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotoren
bis einschließlich 3,68 kW ( 5 PS)

(1) Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor bis 3,68 kW (5 PS), die über das Zulassungsjahr
2011 hinaus weiter genutzt werden sollen, erhalten bis einschließlich Zulassungsjahr
2015 eine gebührenpflichtige Betriebserlaubnis, wenn diese beim Landratsamt des
Saale-Orla-Kreises bis zum 31.08.2011 angezeigt und vom Landratsamt erfasst werden.
Bei Fahrzeugen mit Zweitakt-Motoren ist ein Gemischverhältnis von 1:100 oder
weniger (der Treibstoff darf nicht mehr als 1% Schmierstoff enthalten) nachzuweisen.
(2) Nach Ablauf der Betriebserlaubnis besteht ein Anspruch auf eine Zulassung für das
Zulassungsjahr 2016, sofern dann die Zulassungsvoraussetzungen des § 8a nachgewiesen
werden und eine anderweitige Zulassung für den Bleilochstausee nicht bereits
besteht.
(3) Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor bis einschließlich 3,68 kW (5 PS), für die keine
Betriebserlaubnis erteilt wurde, unterliegen bereits ab dem Zulassungsjahr 2012 der
Zulassungspflicht nach § 8.
(4) Der Anzeige zur Erlangung einer Betriebserlaubnis sind folgende Angaben beizufügen:
·	Name des Fahrzeughalters
·	Geburtsdatum
·	Anschrift
·	Gemischaufbereitungsnachweis von 1:100 nach Herstellerangaben oder durch
Betriebshandbuch
·	Baujahr des Fahrzeuges und des Motors/Typenkennzeichen
·	Hersteller des Fahrzeuges und des Motors/Typenkennzeichen
·	Foto (Seitenansicht) des Fahrzeuges
(5) Zur Identifizierung des Fahrzeugs mit einer Betriebserlaubnis ist je eine Prägemarke
nebst Kennnummer und dem Siegel des Landratsamtes Saale-Orla an gut sichtbarer
Stelle beidseitig am Bug oder Heck des Fahrzeugs anzubringen.

Für alle, die diesen Termin verpassen, besteht ab Zulassungsjahr 2012 nur noch die Möglichkeit, eine Zulassung nach § 8 der VO zu beantragen. Zulassungen ab 2012 sind in ihrer Zahl begrenzt. D.h. im konkreten Fall, dass bei Überschreitung der Höchstzahl der Anträge die mögliche Zahl an Zulassungen per Losverfahren ermittelt wird.
Unser Verband bemüht sich derzeit darum, mit dem Landratsamt Saale- Orla- Kreis eine Neuregelung in dieser Angelegenheit für 2012 auszuhandeln.
Unser Verband lehnt die aktuelle Regelung ab, da sie weder praktikable noch im Interesse der Motorbootbesitzer mit Booten bis 5PS ist. Betroffen wären ab 2012 nicht nur unzählige Erholungssuchende, sondern vor allem die Angler.
Voraussichtlich ist nicht mit einem schnellen Ergebnis zu rechnen. Darum empfehlen wir in jedem Fall, den Antrag auf Erteilung einer Betriebserlaubnis bis spätestens zum 31.08.2011 zu stellen.

Den vollständigen Wortlaut der Stauseeverordnung (Hohenwarte- und Bleilochtalsperre sind identisch) finden Sie im Internet unter http://www.zgtonline.de/portal/download/otz/bad-lobenstein/2011_03_08 Stauseeordnung_Hohenwarte.pdf 

Immer eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel und Petri Heil wünscht der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband
www.tlav.de


----------

